# Jet JSS-16 scroll saw



## knappers (13 Mar 2012)

I picked up a Jet JSS-16 variable speed scroll saw from Axminster at the weekend, to replace an old Rexon two speed model I have.
The two are a virtually identical design, apart from the fact that the Rexon has a much bigger motor, and is of clearly better quality - the slots in the blade clamps on the Jet aren't cut straight, the screws are made of cheese, and the motor virtually stalls unless the speed is wound right up. If I have the Rexon set at 900rpm, there is no noticeable drop in cutting speedas you cut, whereas the Jet set at the same speed obviously slows when you start cutting.
It's a shame, as I really wanted a variable speed model. I think Axminster will be getting a call in the morning...

Si.


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Mar 2012)

Hi Knappers. I looked at the Jet scroll saw some weeks ago and came to the conclusion it was rubbish, it is not made by jet, they just buy them in from China like everyone else and just have their livery put on it. If I were in your shoes I would look at the SIP machine or even the one from Record power tools, again, both are made in the far east but are better than the Jet in all respects but they will be a bit more money than the Jet machine. I wish you well and hope it works out for you. Keep us posted.

Geoff.


----------

